# WoW exclusiv 2 Kerne in 4-Kern-Prozzessor zuweisen



## Azathoth (23. September 2009)

Hallo, ich habe meinen Rechner mal aufgerüstet: Mainboard Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-USDP, Prozessor AMD Phenom II X4 964 3,4 GHZ, 4 GB RAM, Graka NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 896MB, Win XP.

Für mich stellt sich jetzt laienhaft eine Frage:  Mit ist aufgefallen, dass Kern 1 und 2 immer gut zu tun haben und 3 und 4 fast nichts tun. Kann ich Kern 3 und 4 exclusiv für WoW zuweisen und den Rest der Programme auf 1 und 2 laufen lassen. Und wenn das geht: Bringt das irgendwas oder ist es egal?

Ich habe im Forum gesucht, aber mit verschiedenen Suchen immer nur den Hinweis gefunden, dass Leute einen 4-Kern-Proz. haben, aber nichts zu dem Thema (Vl.t nur falsche Suchanfrage^^)

Chuthulhu


----------



## Independent (23. September 2009)

Das bringt keine Vorteile, weil *WoW* nur für 2 Kerne ausgelegt ist und es nicht mal schafft, diese effizient zu fordern.

Es gibt Tools, die die Kerne zuweisen (über die Task-Manager-Funktion hinaus), aber dann hast du keinen Performanceschub, sondern eben nur 2 entlastete Kerne die aber eh nicht belastet sind.

EDIT:

Also entweder du installierst dir Vista/Windows7 oder du verkaufst die Grafikkarte ganz schnell! Du kannst doch nicht ernsthaft 400Euro für eine Graka ausgeben und diese dann unter XP rumidlen lassen?!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter XP kannst du DirectX10 nicht nutzen.


----------



## Azathoth (24. September 2009)

Ich warte auf Win 7 und bis dahin habe ich genug Geld um mir die Graka leisten zu können.


----------



## Asoriel (24. September 2009)

du hast sie also noch nicht? Naja, auch gut. Da kannst du aber auch gleich eine HD5870 kaufen.


Warum du WoW von 1+2 auf 3+4 verlagern willst, ist mir aber ein Rätsel. Die sonst anfallenden Aufgaben sind dann eben auf den anderen Kernen. Ob das (wie jetzt) 3+4 sind oder - wenn du es umstellen würdest - auf 1+2 ist doch Jacke wie Hose.


----------



## Meriane (24. September 2009)

Ich denke er meint, ob er die Kerne 3+4 für WoW allein zuweisen kann und die anderen für alles Andere.


----------



## Ogil (24. September 2009)

Es geht ihm darum, dass sich WoW ganz allein auf Kern 3 und 4 austoben darf und somit (wenn es diese voll ausnutzen wuerde) auf mehr Leistung zurueck greifen koennte. Theoretisch durchaus sinnvoll - ob man bei WoW aber wirklich einen Unterschied merken wuerde ist fraglich.


----------



## Asoriel (24. September 2009)

WoW wird wohl kaum durch einen Ph II 965 limitiert, auch wenn es 2 Kerne nicht "voll" nutzen kann.


----------



## Azathoth (25. September 2009)

@ Asoriel: Doch ich habe die X295 schon. War so eigentlich nicht geplant. Ich hatte die X285, die hat aber schon nach 4 Monaten die Grätsche gemacht. War als Ersatz mehr nicht lieferbar und ich habe für eine geringen Aufpreis die X295 bekommen

@ All: Leute, nicht so eindimensional denken. Ich habe 2 Monitore. Auf dem einen läuft WoW. Und auf dem anderen laufen durchaus auch mal andere Sachen, z.B.  ich schaue mir die Buffedshow beim Angeln an. Oder ich habe iTunes an und höre Musik. Meistens ist auch Firefox auf und ich surfe nebenher. Außerdem habe ich recht viele Addons aktiv.

Also stellt sich für mich schon die Frage, ob man sagen kann: Kern 3 + 4 ist nur für WoW und Kern 1+2 für alle anderen Programme. Ob das einen grossen Gewinn bringt ist doch egal. Ich habe die Technik und will sie nutzen.

@ Independent: Du meintest, da gibt es Tools. Hast Du da paar Namen?


----------



## Ogil (25. September 2009)

Hier mal zwei Programme dafuer, habe sie selbst aber nicht getestet und muesstest sicher bissl rumspielen um zu sehen, wie sie genau funktionieren:

WinAFC

Verschiedene Affinity-Changer von Edgemeal


----------



## Independent (25. September 2009)

Aso Sorry,
hab gedacht, du willst mehr Power aus WoW rausholen. 

Das is auch gut:

http://www.chip.de/downloads/CPU-Control_32204368.html


----------



## Asoriel (25. September 2009)

also wenn Kern 1+2 ausgelastet sind, dann werden doch eben die Programme wie iTunes und FF auf die Kerne 3+4 verlagert? In sofern ist es doch egal, auf welchen WoW läuft oder bin ich falsch dran?

Das mit der Grafikkarte kam so rüber in deinem 2. Post. Habs wohl falsch verstanden.


----------



## Klos1 (25. September 2009)

Wenn du dir Windows 7 kaufst, dann brauchst du das eh nicht mehr. Da wurde das Thread-Hopping von Kern zu Kern, welches unter Vista noch zu beobachten war, abgeschaltet.
Das Feature nennt sich SMT Parking.

Der einzige Grund, warum es Sinn machen würde, Threads einen Kern zuzuweisen ist ja die Tatsache, daß zum Beispiel bei Vista die Threads häufig umsortiert wurden, wenn festgestellt wurde, daß auf einen Kern die Last plötzlich hoch geht und die Resourcen eng werden. Durch das ständige umsortieren entstehen so kurzzeitige Leistungseinbrüche. Bei Windows 7 ist das nicht mehr der Fall.

Und ansonsten ist es eh recht unsinnig, irgendwelche Zuweisungen zu machen, denn schließlich regelt das der Scheduler.


----------



## Ogil (25. September 2009)

Naja - im Prinzip stimmt das schon Asoriel - aber wenn sich mehrere Prozesse (oder Threads) einen Kern teilen, dann bekommt ja jeder Thread mal fuer kurze Zeit den Kern bis Windows wieder zum naechsten Thread schaltet. Dabei gibt es freilich auch einen Overhead, der sich negativ auf die Leistung auswirkt. Problematisch wird das dann, wenn z.B. ein Spiel mehrere Threads hat und diese aufeinander abstimmen muss. Wenn da jetzt Thread1 Infos zu Thread2 schiebt, dann kann es passieren dass Thread2 grade nicht aktiv ist und es somit zu einer Verzoegerung kommt. Haben die beiden Threads jeweils einen eigenen Kern, so gibt es da weniger Verzoegerungen. Aber wie gesagt - ob das bei einem Spiel wirklich kritisch ist, ist wieder eine andere Frage...


----------



## Asoriel (25. September 2009)

durch die Infos von euch beiden bin ich wieder ein Stückchen schlauer geworden. Gut zu wissen wie das abläuft.


----------



## Azathoth (27. September 2009)

@ Independent: Vielen Dank. Habe das Programm mal ausprobiert. Man muss bei jedem Neustart extra sortieren, da er es sich nicht bei allen Programmen (vor allem bei WoW^^) merkt, welchen Kern es zugewiesen wurde. Aber ich habe so 2-3 Frames mehr. Der Unterschied ist also nicht wirklich da, aber schon messbar.Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Ich weis jrtzt, dass es geht und das es nicht entscheidend was bringt, das ist ja auch eine Erkenntmis ^^.

Chut


----------

